# adobe reader error message pops up during installation..



## luke.fernandez (Jun 2, 2009)

Adobe has detected a corrupt file (checksum error). The program has been closed without installing.
Info ID: 6800.346.14.2.20034
Please send the Info ID to http://www.adobe.com/misc/bugreport.html


The error message above always pops up during installation of adobe reader9.2..im trying to update it to adobe reader 9.2 but the error message above pops up!!any solutions ya'll?..:4-dontkno


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

My suggestion would be to re-download the installer and try again, failing that;
-Download a fresh copy of the installer
-attempt to extract it using 7zip or extractnow (most adobe installers are self-extracting exe's)
-if all goes well above, run the setup files from where you extracted it.

A checksum error points to either a dodgey download (how early in the installation does it produce that error?) or a bad extraction of data files...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## luke.fernandez (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks..i'll try that..cheers!!!


----------



## luke.fernandez (Jun 2, 2009)

it gives me the error towards the end of the installation..


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

If it gives it towards the end it's likely it's unpacking something when it finds the error, best thing to do is (if using a diff installer didn't work) just to post the bug report and hope somebody has an answer for you... It's likely that something got messed up during packing the installer... Also make sure you have the right installer for your architecture (32 bit checksums are different to 64 bit)...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

